# Muffler Delete HELP



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

I saw a set of bolt on, axle back muffler delete pipes on ebay but i lost the auction and cant find them anywhere else. Does anyone know where to get these? I dont want to cut my stock ones apart in case i need them.

Im looking for an exhaust mod, pretty much for sound that is less than $400 and i figured this is the easiest way to go. Anybody?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I bought a used set of mufflers of ebay. I cut the ends off and welded pipe in between. This was too loud for me so I welded in set of cheap glasspacks. I really liked the old "Smitty" sound. Then I replaced the resonator with a Magnaflow X-Pipe. This really changed the sound. It still had the smitty sound from idle to about 2000 RPM, then a mellow growl above. I REALLY like this sound.

Larry


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I had a set of Flowmaster Deltas welded in place of my stockers. Cost under $300.00 and sounds great!


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

Holy sh!t... i just went out and took the mufflers off... sounds pretty damn amazing... definetely love it. The only thing i dont like is how it pops a little too much when you let off of the throttle. 

Do you guys have sound clips of these mufflers at all. I want it to sound something like it does without the mufflers maybe just a tiny bit quieter with the throttle closed. Otherwise I might just find some tips that look pretty much stock and just weld 2 pipes into a slight bend that will delete the mufflers.

I want something that if I need too at any point I can go back to the stock exhaust without a problem.


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

one more thing... if anyone reading this still has the stock axle back mufflers (from the flange back) I would buy it off of you for a reasonable price. Let me know. Thanks


----------

